

Growing Fast: A (personal) Startup Journey - edk217
https://medium.com/@edwardjkim/806fe2fbe991
I was inspired by this blog post by Kyle Tibbitts to tell my own story. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@KyleTibbitts&#x2F;56dddc17fa42
======
jesusmichael
Its like ratatouille... Everyone can cook!!

